# Warum werden im Heft Single Rail Netzteile empfohlen?!



## SonnyBlack7 (12. Mai 2014)

Hallo PCGH-Gemeinde&Redakteure

Ich möchte mit diesem Thread die Netzteilabteilung kritisieren. Vielleicht ist das etwas zu hoch gegriffen aber einer muss es tun.
Hab mir vor einigen Tagen die neue PCGH 06/2014 gekauft und durchgelesen,alles Tip&Top und wie immer sehr unterhaltsam,außer der Test auf Seite 92/93.
Dort wird das Cooler Master V1000 als *Top-Produkt * abgestempelt. Nur warum?! Das Teil ist Single Rail und kann 83A auf 12V liefern,wie kann so ein Produkt so gut abschneiden? Ich zitiere:
"Wenn mehrere Grafikkarten und ein übertakteter Prozessor im Rechner arbeiten,dann muss es manchmal ein 1000-Watt Netzteil sein. Das Cooler Master V1000 ist ein gut bis sehr guter Kanditat für diese Aufgabe".

Warum wird hier einem nicht auf die Single Rail Problematik hingewiesen? Warum wird nur die Lautstärke angekreidet? Warum wird nicht erwähnt dass die Hardware beschädigt werden kann wenn ein Kurzschluss auftreten sollte? Sorry aber dass kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen,wenn man ein SLI aufbauen will sollte man auf Dc-to-Dc(das hat das Cooler Master Netzteil auch) und Multi Rail setzen,beispielsweise auf das Revolution87+ von Enermax oder halt das P10 750/850 von Be Quiet. Die beiden BQs laufen sogar Platinum.
Es mag genügend Kabel etc haben aber was bringt es einem wenn die Sicherheit unter aller Sau ist? Es mag auch alle Schutzschaltungen haben,aber was bringt das einem wenn sie zu spät bzw gar nicht greifen?
Unerfahrene Nutzer,die hier nicht aktiv sind, kaufen sich euer Heft und verlassen sich auch drauf. Doch wenn ihnen nach paar Monaten die ganze Hardware abbrennt und 2000€ nur noch Kohle sind dann hat der Nutzer eben den kürzeren gezogen.
das Netzteil wurde mit 1.60 bewertet und steht sogar besser als das G-550 da. Das gilt jetzt auch nicht nur für das Cooler Master V1000,auch bei anderen Netzteilen wird nicht auf die Single Rail Problematik hingewiesen,ok ihr müsst das nicht tun aber wenn es als  ein "Top-Produkt" ausgezeichnet wird ,dann kann ich das einfach nicht nachvollziehen.

MfG Sonny


----------



## DirtyRolando1337 (12. Mai 2014)

word!


----------



## XyZaaH (12. Mai 2014)

Weil PCGH keine Ahnung von Netzteilen hat. Siehe PCGH PC's. L8 mit 630W in einem PC der Vllt 350 zieht???


----------



## FrozenPie (12. Mai 2014)

Aber ich finde schon, wenn man Grafikkarten in Preisbereichen von 600 - 3000€ (Titan Z) testet, welche auch nicht grad wenig schlucken (bis zu 350 W single und 600 W multi-GPU), dann kann man auch gescheite und dazu passende Netzteile empfehlen und nicht so Single-Fail Dinger denen die Kabel bei längerer Vollauslastung wegschmelzen


----------



## PCGH_Raff (12. Mai 2014)

Ich habe zwar nichts mit Netzteilen am Hut (okay, ich nutze sie ), aber vermutlich ist das folgendermaßen abgelaufen: Das Netzteil hat alle Stresstests ohne Abstürze/Notabschaltungen/Brände mit stabilen Spannungen gestemmt und ist damit allem gewachsen, was man ihm vorsetzt. Dabei wurde es aber laut, daher wird das als Kritikpunkt angeführt. Warum sollten wir im Test etwas kritisieren, was praktisch (im Test) funktioniert? Im Multi-GPU-Artikel haben wir übrigens einige Absätze zu Hochlast bei Single-Rail inklusive eine Rechtsabhandlung. 



XyZaaH schrieb:


> Weil PCGH keine Ahnung von Netzteilen hat. Siehe  PCGH PC's. L8 mit 630W in einem PC der Vllt 350 zieht???


 
Man kann's auch übertreiben. Besser, das Netzteil verfügt über Reserven (z. B. zum Übertakten oder Aufrüsten) als unter Last abzuschalten.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## XyZaaH (12. Mai 2014)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Man kann's auch übertreiben. Besser, das Netzteil verfügt über Reserven (z. B. zum Übertakten oder Aufrüsten) als unter Last abzuschalten.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 Das war jetzt von mir ein bisschen sehr drastisch formuliert, aber bei einem Rechner der 350W im Load zieht, kann es garnicht sein dass ein E9 480W z.b nicht reicht. Auch wenn durch irgendeinen Zufall der Rechner Viel mehr zieht, das E9 reicht trotzdem. Ich sag ja nicht dass ihr gleich ein 300W Netzteil nehmen müsst aber ein kleineres hätte locker gereicht. 
Um aber mal wieder auf das Thema zurückzuführen, ich würde mir auch wünschen dass ihr ein bisschen mehr auf die Sicherheit hinweist, es muss ja nicht gleich mit der Note 6 bewertet werden, aber es kann ja schonmal deutlich darauf hingewiesen werden dass das Netzteil relativ unsicher ist, und die OCP zu spät greift


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (12. Mai 2014)

Die Diskussion mit Marco war intressant,aber am Ende musste ich dir Recht geben,wegen Eingabeverzögerung etc 

Naja ok da habt ihr auch Recht,es hat alle Stresstests überstanden aber man sollte bisschen auch auf die Nutzer achten bzw immerhin darauf hinweisen dass es Single Rail ist,man muss es ja nichtmal erklären,da können  sich die Käufer ja selber im Internet informieren.

Das Problem an dem L8 630 Watt ist eben dass es gruppenreguliert ist. Und alle gruppenregulierten Netzteile ab 500W kann man in die Tonne hauen denn die Spannung von 3.3 und 5 Volt fallen in den Keller. Das die PCGH Redakteure im Netzteilbereich keine Ahnung haben ist mMn auch zu übertrieben,aber ich muss XyZaah Recht geben,ein Straight Power E9 500 würde ausreichen.

Raff als Netzteilexperte wär ja auch mal was ^^ Kriegt ihr eigentlich die hier rein? DbA Werte sind für die Tonne,eure Sone Ergebnisse sind realer:
Gigabyte GTX Titan Black GHz Edition: Mehr Takt & fetter Selbstbau-Kühler - Einführung und technische Daten


----------



## skyhigh5 (12. Mai 2014)

Ich versteh nicht was ihr euch so über gruppenregulierte NT's ab 500 Watt aufregt...
Solange man keine 2 Graka's dranhängt funtzen die ohne Probleme. Die Spannung auf den 3 und 5 V Schienen interessiert mich auch nicht. ^^


----------



## -sori- (12. Mai 2014)

skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht was ihr euch so über gruppenregulierte NT's ab 500 Watt aufregt...
> Solange man keine 2 Graka's dranhängt funtzen die ohne Probleme. Die Spannung auf den 3 und 5 V Schienen interessiert mich auch nicht. ^^


 
Auch nicht, wenn dir reihenweise die HDDs über den Jordan gehen?


----------



## gissmo71 (12. Mai 2014)

skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht was ihr euch so über gruppenregulierte NT's ab 500 Watt aufregt...
> Solange man keine 2 Graka's dranhängt funtzen die ohne Probleme. Die Spannung auf den 3 und 5 V Schienen interessiert mich auch nicht. ^^


 
sehe ich genauso gab mein l8 bereits seit 3 jahren


----------



## XyZaaH (12. Mai 2014)

Bei den meisten PCGH PC's hätten die 450W version des E9 gereicht, die 500w version wäre nicht nötig gewesen. Und zu gruppenreguliert, ich sehe da auch kein Problem, solange die 12V nicht sehr stark belastet wird, sinken die anderen Spannungen auch nicht. Und mit einer Single GPU kann man die 12V Schiene garnicht so stark belasten, dass die anderen Spannungen absinken. Aber mit dem G550 PCGH Edition ist ja Abhilfe geschaffen  
Also mein Vorschlag an euch: bei den PCGH PC's die PCGH Edition nehmen, und im Heft mal vielleicht einen großen Netzteil Artikel der endgültig den Unterschied zwischen Multirail und Singlerail darstellt, sowie die Vorteile von Multirail. Und bei jedem Netzteiltest deutlich auf Single Rail Netzteile aufmerksam machen


----------



## skyhigh5 (12. Mai 2014)

-sori- schrieb:


> Auch nicht, wenn dir reihenweise die HDDs über den Jordan gehen?



Du weißt schon, wenn die spannung in den Keller geht geht nix kaputt, sondern einfach aus.
Erst bei Überspannung gehn sie über den Jordan und das ist mir in meinen 11/2 jahren mit diesem äußert guten NT nicht passiert.
Einige im Forum reagieren hier deutlich über.
Nichts gegen Treshold, dieser sollte sich aber angesprochen fühlen als Beispiel. Gibt natürlich noch mehr, er ist einer der Extremfälle, der jedes NT ausser e9 p10 g550 und 9550 als elektroschrott abstempelt.


----------



## Multithread (12. Mai 2014)

skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht was ihr euch so über gruppenregulierte NT's ab 500 Watt aufregt...
> Solange man keine 2 Graka's dranhängt funtzen die ohne Probleme. Die Spannung auf den 3 und 5 V Schienen interessiert mich auch nicht. ^^


Dich vielleicht nicht, aber Sowohl deine Festplatten als auch dein MB und ev sogar deine Grafikkarte interessieren sich BRENEND für die Spannungen auf 5V und 3,3V.
Und wenn die 3,3V anfängt in den regionen der 5V leitung zu wildern, dann nehmen diese Bauteile dir das sehr übel. Das gegegenteil, also das 5V runter geht, hast du höchstens in einem File Server mit Stromsparender CPU.

Ich gebe SonnyBlack7 recht, ein Gruppenrteguliertes NT über 500 Watt macht keinen sinn zu emfpehlen, denn wenn man die Spannung benutzt, sind die spannungen dann jenseits von gut und böse, was ebenfalls zu einer abschaltung des NT's führen sollte.

Ich finde es ja schön das Ihr getestet habt wie es im Normalbetrieb läuft. Aber die Schutzschaltungen hättet Ihr testen können, dort wäre dann wohl heruasgekommen das COP beim 1000Watt gerät ev eben auch bei nem Kurzen nicht einspringt. Solch einen Test habt Ihr ja auch schon mit dem AX1200 gemacht


----------



## skyhigh5 (12. Mai 2014)

Also 1. die Spannung fallen in den Keller von 3,3 und 5v 2.interessiert die Graka nur 12V und 3. Habe ich unter vollast noch eine 12v spannung von 11,8v und das grillt auf keinen Fall meine HW oder sonstiges. Übertreibt mal nichr.


----------



## Philipus II (12. Mai 2014)

skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, wenn die spannung in den Keller geht geht nix kaputt, sondern einfach aus.


Das stimmt nicht notwendigerweise. Überspannungen sind meist gefährlicher, sicher, aber auch Unterspannungen können problematisch sein.


----------



## Useful (12. Mai 2014)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Man kann's auch übertreiben. Besser, das Netzteil verfügt über Reserven (z. B. zum Übertakten oder Aufrüsten) als unter Last abzuschalten.



Das habe ich mir auch beim Thermaltake Berlin in der aktuellen Ausgabe gedacht 
Ihr gebt dem Netzteil so eine gute Wertung, obwohl es technisch Schrott ist, es nichtmal bei 630 Watt Last abschaltet sondern erst bei so 800 Watt, wie aus manchen Tests zu sehen ist.
Außerdem werden nie wirklich die Innereinen begutauchtet.
Ihr solltet die teile mal aufschrauben und das in den Tests so zeigen und sagen ob das verbaute gut ist oder qualitativ schlecht.

Edit:
Hier hättet ihr auch das Bequiet System Power 7 mit 450 Watt  testen können und es wäre eine Empfehlung Wert gewesen, kostet gleich viel wie das TT Berlin und ist wesentlich besser, reicht auch für so gut wie jedes Single GPU System.


----------



## Teutonnen (12. Mai 2014)

XyZaaH schrieb:


> Das war jetzt von mir ein bisschen sehr drastisch formuliert, aber bei einem Rechner der 350W im Load zieht, kann es garnicht sein dass ein E9 480W z.b nicht reicht.



Doch, das geht - wenn der NT-Schaltplan beschissen ist (z.B 2x 25A, Rail 1 -> GPU und CPU, Rail 2 -> HDD, Mobo).


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2014)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Man kann's auch übertreiben. Besser, das Netzteil verfügt über Reserven (z. B. zum Übertakten oder Aufrüsten) als unter Last abzuschalten.



Besser gar nicht so einen gruppenregulierten Unfall von HEC nehmen das BeQuiet als Netzteil bezeichnet.


----------



## gissmo71 (12. Mai 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Besser gar nicht so einen gruppenregulierten Unfall von HEC nehmen das BeQuiet als Netzteil bezeichnet.



habe den gruppenregulierten unfall  seit  2 jahren am laufen bei übertackteter cpu+gpu


----------



## Dragon AMD (12. Mai 2014)

Ja warum genau solche netzteile empfohlen werden weiß ich auch nicht.

Was mal sehr interessant wäre wie das Netzteil und grafikkarte in zusammenhang stehen wegen spulenfiepen?! 

Das wünsche ich mir mal als test im pcgh heft!!!

Also liebes pcgh team bitte das mal testen. Danke!

Mfg


----------



## skyhigh5 (12. Mai 2014)

gissmo71 schrieb:


> habe den gruppenregulierten unfall  seit  2 jahren am laufen bei übertackteter cpu+gpu



Pass dir bloß auf dein PC fliegt dir morgen gleich um die Ohren


----------



## eXquisite (12. Mai 2014)

Sogar das Ding hier ist Technisch besser als ein L8! Corsair CS Series Modular CS450M 450W ATX 2.3
Great Wall Plattform, vernünftige Caps, und eine 35A Rail kann man unter umständen dulden.

Und selbst wenn PCGH, wäre es wirklich so schwierig eines dieser Kanidaten dort rein zu bauen?
LC-Power Gold Series LC9550 V2.3
Antec TruePower Classic TP-450C
be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W 

Die Kosten auch nicht viel mehr als der Abfall.

LG. eXquisite


----------



## skyhigh5 (12. Mai 2014)

Bist du nicht der Typ der glaubt, dass man aus einem intel 6Kerner einen 8Kerner mit Hilfe eines russischen Bios Mod machen kann?
Well done 

Und nein das cs ist Müll.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (12. Mai 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Sogar das Ding hier ist Technisch besser als ein L8! Corsair CS Series Modular CS450M 450W ATX 2.3 Great Wall Plattform, vernünftige Caps, und eine 35A Rail kann man unter umständen dulden.



Das Ding ist absoluter käse im Gegensatz zum L8. toll dann bietet es halt die bessere Technik aber in diesem preissegment ist das sowieso uninteressant . 
Das Corsair ist lauter , schlechter verarbeitet , der Support von Corsair ist für die Tonne , hat nur eine einzige schiene . Sehr toll 

Alle die das L8 als schlecht bezeichnen , sorry , haben keine Ahnung . Klar das 630 W ist nicht das tollste aber L8 400-500 ist definitiv NICHT schlecht . Schlecht sind eher alle kaufbaren Corsair netzteile . Beim L8 hat man dazu noch die gewisse Sicherheit dank Multi Rail . Und das Teil ist für Mittelklasse Rechner und nicht für High End Rechner gedacht . Wer in diesem preissegment DctoDc , Sicherheit , Support und gute Verarbeitung sucht , ist fehl am Platz .


----------



## eXquisite (12. Mai 2014)

> Bist du nicht der Typ der glaubt, dass man aus einem intel 6Kerner einen 8Kerner mit Hilfe eines russischen Bios Mod machen kann?



Nein? Erzähl hier bitte keinen Unsinn über mich.



> Und nein das cs ist Müll.



Anscheinend hast du ja von Garnichts ne Ahnung  Great Wall ist super. Rubicon 400 V / 390 uF sind nicht schlecht, vor allem nicht bei dieser Preisklasse, den Lüfter haben sie verkackt, es hat DCtoDC und die restlichen Caps sowie die Feststoff-Elkos kommen von Teapo und die Lötqualität ist besser als bei deinem L8 Müll.

@SonnyBlack7 genau aus diesem Grund nenne ich ja dieses Corsair, da es einfach nur peinlich für BQ ist!

LG. eXquisite


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (12. Mai 2014)

Ja aber was bringt dir DctoDc bei so einer Preisklasse ? Stimmt: gar nix ! Es ist nur für SLI oder CF intressant aber wir reden hier von 50€ Budget , da sollte man eher auf Support und Sicherheit anstatt Technik gucken . Was bringt DctoDc einem wenn das Netzteil die ganzen Komponenten durchbrennt und das Ding sich anhört wie ein Düsenjet? Bei einem Mittelklasse PC ist das L8 einem Cs 100%ig vorzuziehen , denn die "Features " vom CS braucht man bei der Preisklasse aufjedenfall nicht . Vorallem auf den Feuerwerkseffekt verzichte ich gerne 
Sonny


----------



## eXquisite (13. Mai 2014)

Weil Singelrail bei 38 AMpere ja auch so Gefährlich ist und das PSU sowieso bei nem kurzen Abschalten würde, da 38 Ampere echt nicht viel sind.. Ich meine das auch garnicht als Angriff auf BQ, ich meine das nur als traurigen vergleich, das selbst eine Marke wie Corsair die bei PSUs nur Dünschiss produziert, außer die ganz alten HX, es technisch schafft, auf BQ Niveau zu kommen, und da mache ich mir doch schon ehct Gedanken.

LG. eXquisite


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (13. Mai 2014)

SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Alle die das L8 als schlecht bezeichnen , sorry , haben keine Ahnung .


 
Lass das mal nicht den Stefan Lesen


----------



## _chiller_ (13. Mai 2014)

Das L8 (bis sagen wir mal 500W und ohne CM) ist auch nicht schlecht, wenn man den Preis berücksichtigt. Sehr leiser Lüfter auch unter Last, Multi-Rail, viele Schutzschaltungen, genügend Anschlüsse und brauchbare Caps. Die Versionen bis 400W empfehle ich für kleinere Rechner sehr gerne, darüber gehts mit dem S7 450W weiter.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (13. Mai 2014)

Für 400w das L8. Bis 450w das S7. Bis 500 das E9 und ab 550 das P10 

Oder halt eines aus der LC 95xx Serie.


----------



## Philipus II (13. Mai 2014)

Das L8 ist bis 530 Watt eine absolut ordentliche Wahl im Preisbereich. Ich persönlich halte es für sehr empfehlenswert. Natürlich gibt es auch andere gute Produkte, die teilweise besser zum eigenen Rechner passen. Das kann man aber nicht dem L8 anlasten.

Hier wird übrigens auch viel Müll gepostet. Wenn man die Arbeit anderer Leute kritisiert, sollten die eigenen Beiträge wenigstens stimmig sein. Für jemanden, der mit Netzteilen doch recht fit ist, schaut das sonst nämlich recht destruktiv aus.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (13. Mai 2014)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Das L8 ist bis 530 Watt eine absolut ordentliche Wahl im Preisbereich. Ich persönlich halte es für sehr empfehlenswert. Natürlich gibt es auch andere gute Produkte, die teilweise besser zum eigenen Rechner passen. Das kann man aber nicht dem L8 anlasten.  .



Meine Rede . Klar es gibt das S7 aber da ist halt die Garantie mies .. Jedoch das L8 als schlecht abzustempeln ist definitv falsch . Für den Preis ist es aufjedenfall in Ordnung ! Da kann mir stefan sagen was er will . Jeder hat halt seine eigene Meinung , hatte selbst das L8 und 1.8 Sone unter absoluter volllast ist sehr gut .es geht besser , aber auch teurer


----------



## eXquisite (13. Mai 2014)

@Razor
Du hast das hier zwischen dem LC und E9 vergessen.
Antec TruePower Classic TP-450C
Sonst meine Meinung.


----------



## Freakless08 (13. Mai 2014)

Ist das hier ein BeQuiet Schleichwerbung / Werbethread?


----------



## Icephoen1x (13. Mai 2014)

Was habt ihr denn alle. Das empfohlene 1000W netzteil ist doch super zum benchen. Da kommt es doch nur drauf an welches NT möglichst viel power möglichst gut liefern kann. Und selbst wenn wir jetzt davon ausgehen, dass ein defekt am mainboard auftritt (unwahrscheinlich), der zu einem kompletten kurzschluss führt (noch unwahrscheinlicher), so ist doch beim benchen immer jemand in der nähe dem das dann auffällt. Für normale Spielerechner ist das ding doch unbrauchbar, selbst wenn wir von sli systemen reden. Und für ein single rail netzteil ist es wahrscheinlich wirklich nicht schlecht.

Aber auch zu den ganzen leuten die einfach mal grundsätzlich gegen single rail wettern. Im 400w segment finde ich single rail selbst zb. Gar nicht so schlimm. Da lösen die schutzschaltungen bei einem  defekt recht zügig aus, und 25-30A sind bei manchen multirail netzteilen auch auf einer schiene. Spätestens bei noch kleineren leistungsklassen wirds dann irgendwann eher zum nachteil. 4 schienen mit je 5A oder wie?

Das ist meine meinung zu dem thema. Mein nt hat zwar auch mehrere rails, aber das war für mich nicht der kaufgrund.


----------



## Multithread (13. Mai 2014)

skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Also 1. die Spannung fallen in den Keller von 3,3 und 5v 2.interessiert die Graka nur 12V und 3. Habe ich unter vollast noch eine 12v spannung von 11,8v und das grillt auf keinen Fall meine HW oder sonstiges. Übertreibt mal nichr.


Ja, die 12V gehen runter, jetzt rate mal was die 5V Spannung macht, welche für deine Datenspeicher zständig ist. 
Die geht nämlich hoch. Schau dir mal die Computerbase Crossload tests an. Dort siehst du wo deine Spannungen unter Last teilweise sind. Ach ja, CB belastet das NT mit gerade mal 400 Watt total im Crossload.

Und nein, deine Grafikkarte wird über den PCI-E normalerweise auch mit 3,3V gefüttert, deshalb geht die 3,3V schiene normalerweise auch bei Crossload Szenarien nicht durch die decke. Anders sieht es bei der 5V aus, da diese fast nur noch von Laufwerken verwendet wird.




Freakless08 schrieb:


> Ist das hier ein BeQuiet Schleichwerbung / Werbethread?


klar, deshalb werden hier ja auch Netzteile von Antec und LC Power als alternativen genannt

Lass die Anschuldigungen besser mal Stecken


----------



## XyZaaH (13. Mai 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Doch, das geht - wenn der NT-Schaltplan beschissen ist (z.B 2x 25A, Rail 1 -> GPU und CPU, Rail 2 -> HDD, Mobo).


 
Beim E9 sind es ja 2 Rails für die GPU, 1 Für die CPU, und 1 für die Laufwerke und ATX. Da reicht es vollkommen.


----------



## skyhigh5 (13. Mai 2014)

Ja ok ich sollte mir echt Angst machen...nicht.
Was juckst mich wenns läuft. Für mich ist das ein Super NT. Leise sicher(spreche aus Erfahrung) und einigermaßen effizient füe MultiRail.
Und wenn dann exquisite mit nem NT kommt wo 40 A auf einer Schiene sind muss ich ernsthaft lachen. Da hat ja das L8 weniger drauf obwohl mehr Leistung.
So viele Leute haben eben genau nicht das p10 und deren rechner laufen trotzdem alle.


----------



## beren2707 (13. Mai 2014)

All das Gepiense ändert nix daran, dass die Empfehlung des TT Berlin ein absoluter Fehler ist; das V1000 ist auch nicht gerade das Gelbe vom Ei. 
Ebenso stört mich die Rechtfertigung, man habe eben lieber "Reserven", daher baue man bspw. L8 630W in PCGH-PCs etc. Das ist mMn - gelinde gesagt - eine faule Ausrede. Entweder verbaut man ein auf das System angepasstes Netzteil (da wurden ja bereits die üblichen Verdächtigen um ~500W genannt) oder eins mit Reserven für MGPU. Da lässt man aber, sofern man sich informiert hat, eher die Finger von gruppenregulierten Netzteilen oder Single-Rail-Schweißgeräten und kauft ein Netzteil, das den Belastungen auch wirklich gewachsen ist. Wenn wir hier also von "Reserven" (für MGPU?) reden, dann doch bitte auch an die von PCGH selbst zigfach gennante Empfehlung "MGPU lohnt eigtl. nur bei High-End und dann am besten von Anfang an" halten und ein Platimax oder ein P10 einbauen. 
Bei einem i7 OC + 2x 290(X)/780 (Ti) OC (was einem sinnvollen MGPU-System entspräche) am Netzteil zu sparen ist aber absolut typisch für die Branche.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (13. Mai 2014)

gibt es denn überhauptnetzteile von corsair die mann nehmen kann ? hab hier nen corsair 600t und da kommt evt nen 2011er system rein. single gpu , max 2 hdd und nen bluray laufwerk. hätte da gerne nen corsair nt drinne.einfach weil da dann noch corsair ram dazu soll und ne 100i 

sind die wirklich so miserabel ? oc könnte evt betrieben werden. vorausgesetzt die cpu machts mit. ( wenns nen xeon cpu wird isses mit dem oc essig  ) 
lieber das BQ straight power 480? oder eher eins aus der 500er klasse ? grafikkarten technisch soll so max in richtung 670 oder 280 vom verbrauch her gehen.
auf was ist denn nun zu achten in welcher klasse ? ist akutell etwas verwirrend. mir ist klar das ich kein 600 watt netzteil brauch wenn ich ne graka hab die max 100 zieht und ne cpu die max 70 brauch. noch hdd+ssd dazu das board und den ramm und mann ist bei 250 watt im normalfall.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (13. Mai 2014)

Mr.Ultimo Da du Single GPU hast sollte da ein Bequiet E9 480w Netzteil ausreichen.
Jap, Corsair Netzteile sind Elektroschrott, da Single Rail und billige Verarbeitung (Hergestellt von CWT).

Wenn es dein Budget erlaubt darf es auch gerne das Dark Power P10 550w sein. (ca. 120€)
Oder wenn es etwas weniger Kosten sollte das LC Power LC 9550. (ca. 70€)


----------



## ich111 (13. Mai 2014)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Man kann's auch übertreiben. Besser, das Netzteil verfügt über Reserven (z. B. zum Übertakten oder Aufrüsten) als unter Last abzuschalten.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 Das tut es nicht wenn es gutes Multirail wie E9/P10/Revolution 87+/Platimax ist. Wobei Enermax jetzt wohl auch alles bei CWT fertigen lässt. Wenn du auf den 295X2 Test hinaus willst: Ihr habt die Graka "falsch" angeschlossen: Wenn ein Netzteil schon mehrere Rails für die Graka hat warum dann nur eine verwenden (außer die Graka bleibt zu 100% unter der maximalen Belastbarkeit der Rail).


----------



## uka (13. Mai 2014)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> gibt es denn überhauptnetzteile von corsair die mann nehmen kann ? hab hier nen corsair 600t und da kommt evt nen 2011er system rein. single gpu , max 2 hdd und nen bluray laufwerk. hätte da gerne nen corsair nt drinne.einfach weil da dann noch corsair ram dazu soll und ne 100i
> 
> sind die wirklich so miserabel ? oc könnte evt betrieben werden. vorausgesetzt die cpu machts mit. ( wenns nen xeon cpu wird isses mit dem oc essig  )
> lieber das BQ straight power 480? oder eher eins aus der 500er klasse ? grafikkarten technisch soll so max in richtung 670 oder 280 vom verbrauch her gehen.
> auf was ist denn nun zu achten in welcher klasse ? ist akutell etwas verwirrend. mir ist klar das ich kein 600 watt netzteil brauch wenn ich ne graka hab die max 100 zieht und ne cpu die max 70 brauch. noch hdd+ssd dazu das board und den ramm und mann ist bei 250 watt im normalfall.


 
Hm ich dachte Corsair wäre von der HW eigentlich ganz brauchbar, ist halt "nur" Singlerail. Ich habe hier in nem alten Rechner noch nen Corsair 350 Watt NT, das rennt seit 5 oder 6 Jahren ohne Probleme (nicht das ich davon ausgehe, das ein anderes NT Probleme machen würde). Schlechte Erfahrungen habe ich vor Jahren nur mit Enermax gemacht bis dato (wahrscheinlich war eine Schiene abgeraucht weil die Grakas zu viel gezogen hatten ).

Edit: 


R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Jap, Corsair Netzteile sind Elektroschrott, da Single Rail und billige Verarbeitung (Hergestellt von CWT).


Wohl geirrt was Corsair angeht


----------



## ich111 (13. Mai 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Jap, Corsair Netzteile sind Elektroschrott, da Single Rail und billige Verarbeitung (Hergestellt von CWT).


Die meisten sind CWT, gibt aber auch ein paar Seasonic. Aber da nimmt man dann besser gleich das Orginal. Die Garantie bei Corsair ist nämlich einfach eine Sauerei: Dem Kunden werden Fertigungsfehler untergeschoben (brüchige Stecker...), aber mit ewig langer Garantie geworben. Auch hat man das Netzteil über eine Woche lang nicht und wenn man den Fehler auf den Kunden abwälzt dann wird dieser oft auch nicht informiert sonder erhält einfach das kaputte NT zurück


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (13. Mai 2014)

uka schrieb:


> Edit:
> Wohl geirrt was Corsair angeht


 

Damals waren die Corsair Netzteile auch noch brauchbar...


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (13. Mai 2014)

ok danke  das sprengt zwar mein "modding" konzept aber ok


----------



## eXquisite (13. Mai 2014)

Jo die ganz alten HX waren gut danach kame fast nur noch elektroschrott.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (13. Mai 2014)

Corsair ist mMn nach beschissenste Hersteller,die machen Kohle aber produzieren den größten Müll.
@BTT:
Ich finds cool dass mir fast alle User zustimmen mit der Single Rail Problematik,danke 

Ok das Netzteil ist durch das Netzteil-Parkour gelaufen ohne Probleme,aber es kann doch nicht so schwer sein immerhin das Single Rail Design anzukreiden. Denn 100A auf 12V,das geht wirklich gar nicht.. Scheiß Cooler Master,nehmen nichtmal ein Statement dazu. Gehäuse Top,CPU Lüfter Top und Support auch Top,nur bei Netzteilen sind sie definitv flop.. 

Ich hoffe dafür gibts Punkte,aber die habens wirklich verdient.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (13. Mai 2014)

Was mich als Netzteil-Laien interessiert: Woher bezieht ihr alle eure Weisheit, obwohl ihr (die meisten) vermutlich ebenfalls Laien seid?

MfG,
Raff


----------



## eXquisite (13. Mai 2014)

Sonny hat da recht PCGH Das ist echt ein extremes Sicherheitsrisiko.  Mit 50 Ampere auf 12 V schweißt man Alu Rennräder und sowas soll in Rechner? Mit doppelt so viel Ampere WTF  @Raff  Mir hat Schonmal ein Singelrail Netzteil den CPU Stecker raus gebrannt. Ist 2 Jahre her, seitdem befass ich mich mehr oder weniger aktiv mit dem Thema Netzteile. War ein teures X58 Board, es hatte nen Kurzachluss, Netzteil hat nicht abgeschaltet ,die CPU hat's überlebt aber der Stecker ist raus auf auf die Grafikkarte gefallen


----------



## eXquisite (13. Mai 2014)

Doppelpost am Handy, Sorry.


----------



## ich111 (13. Mai 2014)

Elektronikkentnisse dazu Informationsaustausch mit Netzteiltestern und Elektrotechnikern und viel Eigenrecherche

@Raff: Jetzt sag uns doch mal wie die 295X2 am Platimax angeschlossen war


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (13. Mai 2014)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Was mich als Netzteil-Laien interessiert: Woher bezieht ihr alle eure Weisheit, obwohl ihr (die meisten) vermutlich ebenfalls Laien seid?
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 

Es gibt hier die Laien,die die sich mit Netzteilen mehr auseinandersetzen und halt die Profis (Stefan,Phillipus,Chiller,Thres etc).
Ich gehöre in die Mitte und arbeite seit 15 Jahren mit Netzteilen.

Ich zitiere Tomshardware ,Test des Cooler Master V1200:
"Ob man bei 1200 Watt unbedingt auf nur eine einzelne 12-Volt-Schiene setzen muss, sei einmal dahingestellt. Denn ein Kurzschluss wäre sicher das Ende – für Netzteil und PC."

Das Cooler Master ist eben extrem gut in Sachen Effizienz,Wirkungsgrad ,Riiple&Noise Werte etc aber beim wichtigsten Punkt für einen Gamer,der Sicherheit,kann es definitv versagen. Wenn Cooler Master hier auf 4 oder mehr Rails setzen würde gäbe es eben fast keine Kritikpunkte.


----------



## Cleriker (13. Mai 2014)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> gibt es denn überhauptnetzteile von corsair die mann nehmen kann ? hab hier nen corsair 600t und da kommt evt nen 2011er system rein. single gpu , max 2 hdd und nen bluray laufwerk. hätte da gerne nen corsair nt drinne.einfach weil da dann noch corsair ram dazu soll und ne 100i
> 
> sind die wirklich so miserabel ? oc könnte evt betrieben werden. vorausgesetzt die cpu machts mit. ( wenns nen xeon cpu wird isses mit dem oc essig  )
> lieber das BQ straight power 480? oder eher eins aus der 500er klasse ? grafikkarten technisch soll so max in richtung 670 oder 280 vom verbrauch her gehen.
> auf was ist denn nun zu achten in welcher klasse ? ist akutell etwas verwirrend. mir ist klar das ich kein 600 watt netzteil brauch wenn ich ne graka hab die max 100 zieht und ne cpu die max 70 brauch. noch hdd+ssd dazu das board und den ramm und mann ist bei 250 watt im normalfall.



Eine 2011er Sockel, aber weder MGPU, noch oc? 

Warum dann 2011? Wenn es nur um die Sechskerner geht, nimm lieber einen übertakteten Vierkerner. Deutlich günstiger und ähnliche Leistungen. Falls du Software verwendest, die ordentliches multithreadung unterstützt, wäre sogar ein FX eine Überlegung wert. In dem Bereich verrichten die wirklich ganz ordentliche Arbeit.

Was die Single/multirail Diskussion hier angeht... Wie immer kommt nur Senf dabei rum! 
Die hater gestehen sich nicht ein, dass es bei etlichen Millionen Singlerail System weltweit fast nie zu Problemen kommt und wollen Multi, ganz gleich was es kostet. Die anderen machen BQ zum Sündenbock, ohne dass es an der Firma selbst liegt. Deren Preise sind wie im Beispiel vorhin (LC95*** 70EUR, p10 120EUR) zu sehen, mehr als unverschämt, aber sie sind nun mal ein Unternehmen und das lebt bekanntlich von der Dummheit/Angst der Käufer.

Was die Kritik am hier verwendet Netzteil anbelangt, so kann ich diese schon verstehen, aber eben auch PCGH.
Ihr schreit doch immer gleich nach BQ und das merken auch die Jungs von PCGH. Also was liegt als näher, als ein Netzteil mit dem passenden Namen darauf zu verwenden, was gleichzeitig im Sinne der Kundenfreundlichkeit, genug Leistung für MGPU liefert und nicht allzu teuer ist, so dass der Gesamtpreis nicht unnötig durch die Decke geht?

Da sind wir dann wieder an der Stelle P/L!
Die Titan Z ist wie auch ein P10, eigentlich ein Top Produkt. Gute Leistung und technisch weit vorn. Der Preis jedoch ist bullshit im Vergleich zum Markt. Wer viel Leistung braucht, nimmt halt zwei 780er, kommt deutlich günstiger bei weg, muss aber eben auch das passende an Board, Gehäuse und Belüftung bieten. Beim Netzteil ebenso. Hier muss man sich fragen ob man bereit ist, für einen fast ausgeschlossen Fall, viel mehr zu bezahlen. Bezahle ich lieber 120 Euro mehr für eine Schutzschaltung, die ich nie brauchen sollte, oder riskiere ich ein kaputtes Board und hole mir für das am Netzteil gesparte Geld einfach ein neues? Am Ende, ist egal in welches der Teile das Geld geflossen ist, nur zeigt die Erfahrung, dass letzterer Fall eigentlich kaum existent ist.

Das ist einfach eine Einstellungsfrage.

PS: hier wird gern von "Schweißgerät", oder "glühenden Kabeln" geredet...
Ich habe bei meinem CM silent Pro m850 mit übertaktetem 3820@1,4V und zwei 7970@1,3V schon nur aus Neugier mal während dem benchen an die Kabel gegriffen. Zimmertemperatur, würde ich sagen. Warm, oder gar heiß war da nichts.


----------



## Metalic (13. Mai 2014)

Was Netzteile angeht bin ich auch ein absoluter Laie. Nur teilweise kommt es mir so vor, als wenn eine handvoll Schreiber hier mehr Ahnung von der Materie haben, als die Jungs und Mädels die die Hardware testen. 
Aber was weiß ich schon


----------



## Jolly91 (13. Mai 2014)

Manchmal wäre es echt nicht verkehrt, ein Netzteil mehrere Stunden lang unter Vollast laufen zu lassen, also 83A auf der 12V Leitung über einen PCI-E Strang, und die Temperatur der Kabel zu protokollieren.


----------



## Cleriker (13. Mai 2014)

Nehmen wir mal an, da kommen dann dauerhafte 80 oder gar 100 Grad  raus, was dann? Eimer Wasser drüber?


----------



## ich111 (13. Mai 2014)

Ach Cleriker warum habe ich gewusst, dass das kommt.

Wir gehen hier nich vom Normalfall aus (dann würde man die Schutzschaltungen ja auch nie benötigen) sondern von einem (groben) Fehler wie einem durchgebrannten Spannungswandler. Bei einem guten Multirail ist dann nur die Komponente mit dem Spannungswandler defekt, bei einem Singlerail ist dann eben auch das was dahinter hängt noch defekt (CPU, RAM...)., wenn man nicht da ist und auf den Gestank verschmorten Plastiks reagiert noch mehr.

Und zum P10: Qualität kostet nun mal: durchgehend japanische Caps, DC-DC, ein guter Lüfter, ein gutes Gehäuse, Kabelmanagment... gibs nicht umsonst


----------



## Cleriker (13. Mai 2014)

Gibt's in Massenfertigung eben trotzdem günstig. Wird aber nicht an den Kunden weitergegeben!

Wenn wir uns eh schon grobe Fehler mit einer Auftrittswahrscheinlichkeit von 0,xx Prozent ausdenken...
Was macht denn ein P10 besser, wenn ich auf LAN ein Glas Bier, aus Versehen, direkt ins Netzteil kippe?
Verstehst du was ich sagen möchte?  Hier wurden im laufe der Jahre gerade einmal eine Hand voll Fälle mit Problemen gefunden. Die stehen gegen etliche Millionen von laufenden Systemen. Es geht einfach um die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass etwas passiert. Das ist wie eine Versicherung gegen Alienentführungen. Könnte passieren, aber... 

EDIT
Versteht mich jetzt bitte nicht falsch, das hat Stefan schon dauernd... Ich bin kein Befürworter von einer der beiden Seiten. Nur von der Theorie/Technik bin ich auch eher für MultiRail. In der Praxis habe ich aber bisher drei defekte Multi und ein laufendes Singlerail mein eigen genannt. Das zeigt mir einfach, dass beides Fehler machen, aber auch funktionieren kann.


----------



## Jolly91 (13. Mai 2014)

Wen das Kabel den Belastungen stand hält, ist es mir egal. Die Auspuffanlage eines Auto´s erreicht auch ihre 140°C. 

Und ob da jetzt 35A von einem MR-Netzteil, oder 65A von einem Single-Rail Netzteil an die Komponente kommen, ist schon egal.

Und brennen tut nur, was brennen kann. Ein Chip verschmorrt und fertig, da gibt´s vielleicht 3 Sekunden eine Stichflamme, und das Stahl, oder Aluminium an der Stelle verfärbt sich eben, aber ein Kunststoffgehäuse kann dann schon ein Brandherd werden.

Da hilft dir dann auch ein Multirail Netzteil wie das P10 mit 850W und 45A auf der 12V Schiene nichts mehr. 

Und wer ein Single-Rail Netzteil betreibt, sollte ein Kunststoff Gehäuse vermeiden, wobei man diese so und so verbieten sollte.


----------



## Icedaft (13. Mai 2014)

Frag mal bei der örtlichen Feuerwehr über die Verteilung der Ursachen von Zimmerbränden nach, oder noch besser bei der Feuerversicherung.

https://www.duesseldorf.de/feuerwehr/pdf/alle/risiko_wohnungsbrand.pdf


----------



## Cleriker (13. Mai 2014)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Und wer ein Single-Rail Netzteil betreibt, sollte ein Kunststoff Gehäuse vermeiden, wobei man diese so und so verbieten sollte.




Hey! Das CM 690 II ist nach meinem TJ11 momentan, mein Lieblingsgehäuse. 

Das mit der Versicherung habe ich tatsächlich schon getan, wegen einer Diskussion mit Stefan. Ist zwar nur eine Versicherung gewesen, aber nachweislich durch Computerbrände, sind es in etwa 30 Jahren bei ihnen nur ein paar wenige Fälle gewesen. Er meinte, das könnte man an zwei Händen abzählen. 
Auch sagte der, dass es in Deutschland über 40 Millionen Haushalte gibt und in jedem zweiten davon, gäbe es statistisch  mehr als drei Computer. Wenn wir seine Aussage ernst nehmen, waren es maximal 10 Fälle. Stimmt das so, wären das 10 solcher Extremfälle auf mehr als 80 Millionen Computer. 
Dass es wirklich so wenig sein sollen, glaube ich persönlich auch nicht. Da wird einfach meistens groß nichts passieren, weswegen man die Versicherung dann auch nicht alarmiert. Es zeigt aber, wie gering die Gefahr eigentlich ist.


----------



## Metalic (13. Mai 2014)

So etwas ähnliches habe ich mal bei einem Freund erlebt. Nicht lustig.


----------



## Cleriker (13. Mai 2014)

Nein, nicht lustig, aber auch nicht wirklich gefährlich. 
Weißt du was nachweislich sehr gefährlich ist? Silvesterfeuerwerk! Und wie oft hast du dich schon ernsthaft in Gefahr gebracht?

Ich will ehrlich auch nicht, dass irgendwem auch nur irgendwas abfackelt, aber ich akzeptiere für mich auch, dass ich mich nicht gegen alles mögliche schützen brauche, weil es fast nie passiert und wenn, dann noch viel seltener gefährlich ist.
Von mir aus soll jeder machen, was ihm beliebt, hat ja auch jeder andere Vorstellungen/Ängste/Erfahrungen.
Was ich aber nicht akzeptiere ist, wenn man fast grundlos etwas mies macht, ohne auch die gegenseitige Meinung zu verstehen.

Ich selbst war auch schon in der Entwicklung von Fahrzeugsicherheitstechnik tätig und weiß was alles mögliche beachtet wird. Gerade deshalb weiß ich aber auch, dass fast immer der Mensch das Problem ist und nicht die Technik. 
Wenn ich 30 Grad im Zimmer habe, die Komponenten bis zum kotzen übertaktet und keinen Luftstrom im Gehäuse, dann sind nicht die durchgebrannten Teile schuldig, sondern der durchgeknallte Besitzer.


----------



## eXquisite (13. Mai 2014)

Cleriker, ich sehe das Problem wie du nicht bei den paar % der Fehler und auch nicht dabei, das die meisten Leute ihren Rechner 6 Jahre lang nutzen, da ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit so gering das ein Kurzschluss passiert, das es kein großes Problem ist Singelrail einzusetzen. Das Problem liegt bei den Leuten, die alte Rechner weiternutzen, habe mal von einem gelesen, der dachte seinen alten Gaming Rechner einfach als Media PC weiter zu nutzen. Die Komponenten waren fast 10 Jahre alt und es war ein Singelrail Netzteil verbaut. Auf einmal stank es im Wohnzimmer und rauch kam aus dem Gehäuse.

Das Problem ist nicht, das Singelrail super schlecht ist oder das es zu viele Fälle gibt, das Problem liegt bei der Dauer der verwendeten Komponenten, wenn man einer ist der viel an seinem PC rumschraubt, kann er ohne großes Risiko ein Singelrail Netzteil verwenden, da ich bei so einer Person davon ausgehen kann, das die Komponenten eh alle 5 Jahre rausfliegen. Wenn jetzt aber ein Rechner älter als 5-6 Jahre ist und die Caps langsam am Ende sind, sowie die Spulen welche anfangen zu Oxidieren etc. dann ist es nur noch eine Frage der Zeit. Und wenn dann was passiert, dann ist es entweder so, das man sich sagt, naja ist nicht so wild, der Rechner ist eben alt, oder man sagt, ******* alle meine Datensicherungen + Bilder sind weg, da das Gehäuse vollständig ausgebrannt ist. So einen hatten wir mal in dem PC Laden, in dem ich nebenbei Aushelfe, der seinen WinXP Rechner ohne was dran zu machen seit was weiß ich als Backup Rechner nutze.
Alle Bilder, bzw. die ganze Vergangenheit war weg und die Bilder waren wirklich nur darauf gesichert und so ein Risiko will ich einfach nicht eingehen. Da es einfach nur eine Frage der Zeit ist, bis was passiert.
Ändert trotzdem nichts daran, das das L8 mit seinen Mittelklasse Caps diesen Prozess noch beschleunigt, und das obwohl es für weniger Geld bei einer Investition ist True Power Classic von Antec verhindert werden könnte.

Es gibt einfach zu viele Leute, die ihre Rechner zu lange nutzen und die meisten interessiert es dann auch nicht wenn was passiert aber ich möchte keinem dieses Risiko empfehlen, wenn es doch so einfach zu verhindern ist.

LG. eXquisite


----------



## Cleriker (13. Mai 2014)

Das verstehe ich. PCGH-Daniel sagte aber bereits, dass nicht mit jedem Hersteller eine Kooperation möglich ist und sie auch auf Kompromisse eingehen müssen. Zudem gibt es diese PCs ja nicht im Blödiamarkt. Wer den kauft, hat zu einer höheren Wahrscheinlichkeit wenigstens etwas Ahnung und benutzt ihn nicht so, wie von dir beschrieben.

Wir können jederzeit umentschieden und uns holen, was uns gerade nach Nase ist. Solche Verträge, lassen sich aber nicht mal eben ändern. Wenn Antec nicht wollte, oder es das true noch nicht gab, oder noch nicht getestet wurde, dann ist das eben auch keine Alternative gewesen und PCGH konnte nicht anders. Vielleicht...


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (13. Mai 2014)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Wen das Kabel den Belastungen stand hält, ist es mir egal. Die Auspuffanlage eines Auto´s erreicht auch ihre 140°C.
> 
> Und ob da jetzt 35A von einem MR-Netzteil, oder 65A von einem Single-Rail Netzteil an die Komponente kommen, ist schon egal.
> 
> ...


 
Wenn ich sowas schon wieder Lese, du kannst doch einen Auspuff nicht mit einem Netzteil vergleichen... 
45A sind trotzdem besser als 100A! Bei einem MR Netzteil ist jede Leitung abgesichert, bei einem SR Netzteil greift OCP erst bei 120A, und die werden meist nicht erreicht, und der PC kokelt daher...


----------



## Cleriker (13. Mai 2014)

Und warum kann man das nicht vergleichen? An so einen Auspuff kann jedes Kind dran fassen und sich verletzen, oder jemand seinen Papiermüll darunter werfen. Das am PC so ein Fall eintritt, ist aber einfach mal so selten wie ein sechser im Lotto. Passiert, aber wie viele spielen ohne den sechser zu bekommen?
Da ist der Auspuff eindeutig gefährlicher.

Nebenbei reden wir eigentlich über das BQ mit 630W und nicht über eines mit 1000. Das ist schön wieder eine ganz andere Liga.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (13. Mai 2014)

Bin mal gespannt wann sich Thresold oder Stefan melden.  Die habe ich hier heute noch nicht gesehen...


----------



## Icedaft (13. Mai 2014)

Wenn einer Popcorn macht, ich bring Bier mit...


----------



## Cleriker (13. Mai 2014)

Und du konntest immer und ganz eindeutig belegen, dass es nicht am Umgang mit dem Gerät, den Steckdosen, der Sicherung, Stromschwankungen im Netz, Netzwerkgeräte, oder sonst was externes lag und zudem waren es immer Markenmodelle?
Dann ist auch noch seltsam, dass jedes mal du in der Nähe warst... 

Ne, das letzte war natürlich nur Spaß. Bitte nicht ernst nehmen.

Ist aber schon seltsam. Zeigt jedoch auch, dass scheinbar trotz Fehler, nie großartig was passiert ist. Genau das meinte ich. Selbst wenn es dazu kommt, geht es zu fast 100 Prozent gut und man holt sich einfach was neues. So wie bei Kleidern, oder anderen Gebrauchsgegenständen auch.

EDIT
Hey R4Z0R, ich bezog mich auf deinen letzten Post. Wenn du ihn schon komplett änderst, mach wenigstens eine Notiz.

PS: die werden sich schon melden.

Icedaft,
Ich bin dabei.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (13. Mai 2014)

Erstmal sollen die PCGH Redakteure sich melden,und nochmal:

*Single Rail ist und bleibt der größte Schwachsinn auf Erden!*

Außer für Benches braucht das kein Mensch der Welt


----------



## Cleriker (13. Mai 2014)

SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Single Rail ist und bleibt der größte Schwachsinn auf Erden!



Wow, meine Wahl wären Kriege und Ungerechtigkeit gewesen. Naja, jedem das seine...


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (13. Mai 2014)

@Cleriker, Ich war nicht da, mir wurde nur bescheidt gegeben, da ich der einzige im Freundeskreis bin, der sich mit PCs auskennt.


Aber wenn man es verhindern kann wieso nicht? Dann lieber ein paar Euro mehr ausgeben und ein Ordentlich abgesichertes NT haben.
SR PSUs sind nur zum Benchen und bis 400W in Ordnung. Ab 600W würde ich nur noch MR empfehlen.


----------



## keinnick (13. Mai 2014)

SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Erstmal sollen die PCGH Redakteure sich melden,und nochmal:
> 
> *Single Rail ist und bleibt der größte Schwachsinn auf Erden!*
> 
> Außer für Benches braucht das kein Mensch der Welt


 
Das ist ein wenig pauschal, meinst Du nicht auch?


----------



## skyhigh5 (13. Mai 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wow, meine Wahl wären Kriege und Ungerechtigkeit gewesen. Naja, jedem das seine...



Krieg wird nicht wegen Hugersnöten, Wasserknappheiten oder politischen Gründen sei es Geld oder aufgrund Diktatur bzw Oligarchien geführt, nein , Single Rail NT's und gewisse Multirail NT's sind der Auslöser dafür.


----------



## eXquisite (13. Mai 2014)

@R4Z0R1911

Ich frag mich wie Stefan das sieht, da Threshold sowieso angepisst sein wird, alleine nur weil ich hier im Thread rumlunger und er immer meint alles besser als ich wissen zu müssen und wir da eine mehr oder weniger kleine Außeinandersetzung hatten, wo 2 Mods eingreifen mussten. Weil Threshold mich einfach so beleidigt und unberechtigte Vorwürfe mir gegenüber gemacht habe und ich natürlich sowas nicht auf mir sitzen lasse.

Stefan wird hier aber schön wieder abflamen, wobei irgendwo hat man ja recht, ich meine es sind 5 Euro oder so die einen großen Unterschied machen können, 5 Euro, die einen Brand verhindern können, und da sollte man echt nicht geizen.

Nur nochmal zu deinem Lotto vergleich, ein SeaSonic S12G 450 Watt mit Singelrail kostet momentan 64,67€, ein Antec TruePower Classic 450 Watt mit Multirail kostet 67,17€ heißt, man bezahlt bei gleichwertigen Netzteilen 2,50€ für eine Multirail Absicherung.
Ein Lotto Schein kostet 9,75€ und wenn man z.B. im Lotto 15.000€ Gewinnt und nicht versichert sein sollte, warum auch immer, kann man diese 15.000€ in die Renovierung der Wohnung stecken und hat 5 Euro unnötigen Verlust gemacht.
Denn hätte man direkt für 2,50€ das Multirail PSU gekauft, hätte man ja den Lottoschein nicht kaufen brauchen.

LG. eXquisite


----------



## EastCoast (13. Mai 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> [...]Nur nochmal zu deinem Lotto vergleich, ein SeaSonic S12G 450 Watt mit Singelrail kostet momentan 64,67€, ein Antec TruePower Classic 450 Watt mit Multirail kostet 67,17€ heißt, man bezahlt bei gleichwertigen Netzteilen 2,50€ für eine Multirail Absicherung.[...]



Nach allem was ich bisher gelesen habe, sind die zwei Geräte technisch identisch. Sea Sonic vermarktet das S12G eben nur als Single Rail, während Antec es als das bewirbt, was es eigentlich ist: Ein Dual Rail.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (13. Mai 2014)

Ersetz das AnTec dann halt mit dem LC 9550... ist auch in dem Preisbereich.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (13. Mai 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wow, meine Wahl wären Kriege und Ungerechtigkeit gewesen. Naja, jedem das seine...


 
Wir reden hier über Netzteile ^^

Was ich nicht verstehe:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8h3HqqPOS_M

Bei 4:35 wird sogar erwähnt dass 100A durch 12V laufen bescheuert ist,warum wird dann das Cooler Master V1000 empfohlen?!


----------



## eXquisite (13. Mai 2014)

@EastCoast Deshalb nehme ich die beiden ja auch gerade. Außerdem ist das bei dem Seasonic so wie beim P10 der OC Schalter.

@R4Z0R Einigen wir uns einfach darauf? In aufsteigender Reihenfolge 
be quiet! System Power 7 450W
LC-Power Gold Series LC9550 V2.3
Antec TruePower Classic TP-450C
be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W 
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W

LG. eXquisite


----------



## -sori- (13. Mai 2014)

Entweder du nimmst das E9 480w raus und tust das 450w rein oder du lässt es, tust das 450 rein und auch das G550 PCGH.


----------



## Pokerclock (13. Mai 2014)

Ich darf allgemein darauf hinweisen, dass dies immer noch ein Feedback-Thread ist. Allgemeine Diskussionen zum Thema sind bitte hier zu führen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ulti-rail-ist-das-vorteile-und-nachteile.html

Da die Redakteure auch in geschlossenen Threads antworten können, schließe ich hier, um weitere Nebenschauplätze zu verhindern. Sobald die Antwort kommt, öffne ich wieder.


----------

